# Help me from killin them dang squirrels!!!



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok, I am looking for a non-leather way to keep the Grey Squirrels at bay. Every time I get ready to pick a ripe tomato, one of those little bastard beats me to it. I am beginning to understand Donald ducks motives towards Chip and Dale. I started to dig out the old pellet gun when I was over ruled by the wife and kids.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Hashwad said:


> Ok, I am looking for a non-leather way to keep the Grey Squirrels at bay. Every time I get ready to pick a ripe tomato, one of those little bastard beats me to it. I am beginning to understand Donald ducks motives towards Chip and Dale. I started to dig out the old pellet gun when I was over ruled by the wife and kids.


 :lol: well if you find a way I'm all ears. I did dig out the old pellet gun and after shooting about 5 of them they went away some....but I havent shot one in many months and they are working their way back in. Just something I deal with. Try not to let it bother you....they are outta control by me.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Lead poisoning (the fast kind) is my preferred method. &#128513;


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Tie the dog out in the garden during daylight hours.

There is enough other food at my place the gray squirrels don't touch my veggies.

I have been amused in winter by mixing cayenne pepper with bird seed they will eat it but much more slowly, you can.almost see a tear run.down their cheek and birds don't care. Wonder if you could bait them with damaged tomatoes spiked with hot pepper as a deterrent, or if they would just keep checking each tomato?

If they caused me any more hassle I would use lead poisoning. Red squirrels on the other hand should be treated like mosquitoes.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I have a lot of squirrels that come in my yard and patio. The only thing that helps for a while is a rag soaked in ammonia and put the rag in a plastic bag so that it will still hold the smell even after it rains. The squirrels and frogs hate the smell of ammonia.


----------

